# Sketchup trying to open in adobe reader.



## Mr T (8 Mar 2014)

Hi

Can anyone help! All my sketchup files have become associated with adobe reader ie opening a file happens in adobe reader which obviously doesn't work. Not sure how this has happened. Has anyone experienced this or have a solution?

Chris


----------



## nev (8 Mar 2014)

rather than double clicking the filename to open it, right click and choose 'open with' and choose the correct program, and tick the 'always do this ' box for the future.


----------



## Mr T (8 Mar 2014)

Thanks for that Nev. I have tried doing it that way and it gives me the fixed option to open with sketchup 2013 which is OK. But it doesn't have an "always do this box" so I would have to do that every time I open, which is a bit of a pain. I will be posting sketchup drawings on my web site via Sendspace and don't want people to have the adobe link issue when they download.

Chris


----------



## nev (8 Mar 2014)

Which OS are you using? somewhere under preferences or file associations there will be a choice to set.

edit: eg windows.. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307859


----------



## Mr T (8 Mar 2014)

By rummaging around in the browse option I have found sketchup 2013, so it's sorted. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction Nev.

Chris


----------



## CHJ (8 Mar 2014)

Keep an eye open for little ticked option boxes whenever programs like adobe reader offer updates.

They often have a default offer of changing file associations or additional toolbars that needs opting out of by de-selecting.


----------

